# ++Forgot the password to my MS Word document. How to open?



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

I password protected an MS word file a few years ago and I forgot the password. How can I open it?


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

look at zdnet.com for programs to recover passwords:
http://downloads.zdnet.com/download.aspx?&kw=lost+word+password&cat=230&promo=120000&docid=197622


----------



## BigHaus (Aug 18, 2003)

THank you.


----------

